# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Share your workout routine

## aim4hair

Hi guys,
What's your workout routine looks like ? Are you following any specific routine or just making your own ? 
I will start with myself, i have been using zyzz workout for a while, with ok results:
http://www.simplyshredded.com/exclus...interview.html

It's time for a new routine and im thinking to shake things up by doing PHAT, HIT, or HST instead of regular split...

Any suggestion ?

----------


## Aames

PHAT or Lyle McDonald's Generic Bulking Routine are the best for natty's, I believe. I'm personally doing SS with a few iso's thrown in to get my strength up. I'll probably switch to Lyle's routine when I start my bulk.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

Well I havn't had a 'fixed' routine so much, that's going to change next month though.  Dunno if I'll strictly follow any program though.

Every workout will have a bench of some sort, that's a guarantee.  Whether it is incline, flat, dumbbell or barbell.  Every workout will also have squat or deadlift, maybe heavy farmers walks instead.

Tonight I did:
Barbell Bench 3x7 workset supersetted with 3x8 standing lunges, 2 min rest
Squat 3x5 workset supersetted with 3x10 dumbbell overhead press, 2 min rest
DB lateral raises, DB rear raises (laying on incline), lat pull downs superset 3x10 each.  30s rest

Then finished out with some brocep curl dropset on the cable machine.  I think its funny when the 10 pound plate becomes nearly impossible.

I'm also considering adding hang cleans for dem traps.  I like the move, it feels very 'manly' and is definitely a full body workout.

----------


## aim4hair

The only problem i see with Lyle McDonald's Generic Bulking Routine is that it dedicates like a day for legs and then another day for the rest of the muscles. it's good to workout legs of course but the rest of muscles are more important at least to me. 
PHAT is interesting though, i also think HST is interesting but what i don't like about it is the fact that you only need to workout 3 days a week (which is way too little specially since i workout 6 days aweek now) and also you should not go to failure, which i find it hard to stop while you still can do more rips.
Regular splits is what i have been doing till now, that's why im trying to do something totally different to see how my body will react.

----------


## Shan

Just do anything and everything that Arnold recommends

----------


## TheLaughingCow

The workout that got me the most muscular was during swim season.  I will post it below.  Now, though, I am concentrating more on running (4-7 miles per day plus speed sets) to better prepare myself for Basic Training at the Air ForCe Academy.

This workout got me incredibly lean and muscular, to the point that people would comment to me about by "amazing body" etc.

It consists of swimming six days a week, and weights every other day (ex. Mon, Wed, Fri)

Swimming workout:

Warm-up:
5 50's on 1:00
5 50's on :50
5 50's on :45
5 50's on :40

Kick 1000 yards with/without board.  Sometimes 50's or 100's on intervals, sometimes just kick the 1000

pull 1000 yards w/pullbouy.  Just do the 1000 straight.

Main set, usually about 2000 yards.  Change this up each time.  Examples include:
Sprint sets of 100's freestyle
"Ladder set", increasing in distance: (ex, 50, 100, 150, 200, 250, 300, 250, 200, 150, 100, 50, all on different times and of different strokes)
2 1000's
Breathing set, swim long distance breathing every 3, 5, 7, and 9 strokes alternately.
Any combination of 100's, 200's, 300's, 400's and 500's on timed intervals.

Sprints off the blocks usually 4-10.

200 Cooldown

Weights Workout (3x weekly) mix it up but these are some exercises I used.  Use only some of these each time.

2x10 overhead squat.
3x10 Hanging leg raise
40 pull-ups.
80 push-ups
5x5 Bench press
8x10 Squat increasing weight to max.
5 minutes of abdominal workout.
3x10 JAX (1 JAX = 5 push-ups using hand weights, then 1 dead lift using the same weights.  Do as fast as possible)
3x10 cuban press.
5x5 bicep curls
10x2 Hang cleans, build to max.
3x10 lat pull downs
3x10 push press
3x10 overhead press
3x10 bent row
3x10 dead lift
3x10 weighted jump

----------


## aim4hair

> The workout that got me the most muscular was during swim season.  I will post it below.  Now, though, I am concentrating more on running (4-7 miles per day plus speed sets) to better prepare myself for Basic Training at the Air ForCe Academy.
> 
> This workout got me incredibly lean and muscular, to the point that people would comment to me about by "amazing body" etc.
> 
> It consists of swimming six days a week, and weights every other day (ex. Mon, Wed, Fri)
> 
> Swimming workout:
> 
> Warm-up:
> ...


 Looks good man,,, i wish i was into swimming.

----------


## aim4hair

> PHAT or Lyle McDonald's Generic Bulking Routine are the best for natty's, I believe. I'm personally doing SS with a few iso's thrown in to get my strength up. I'll probably switch to Lyle's routine when I start my bulk.


 So Aames, what do you think of steve cook ?

----------


## Aames

> So Aames, what do you think of steve cook ?


 In terms of? He definitely has a nice physique and seems like a good enough guy. Does he sell diet plans or something on the side? Usually types like him do that and pack them full of broscience. 

Additionally, I was thinking about your point on Lyle's Routine. Do you think it targets legs too much? I really do not want a fully balanced physique since I think it looks better when the upper body slightly overpowers the lower body. Big legs are unaesthetic. That's one of the reasons that I think Zyzz's physique was perfect although a lot think that his legs were too small; I think they were just right.

----------


## Proper

I yell hysterically at the top of my lungs after every rep. Helps strengthen my glutes and tighten my muscles all over my body.

----------


## aim4hair

> In terms of? He definitely has a nice physique and seems like a good enough guy. Does he sell diet plans or something on the side? Usually types like him do that and pack them full of broscience. 
> 
> Additionally, I was thinking about your point on Lyle's Routine. Do you think it targets legs too much? I really do not want a fully balanced physique since I think it looks better when the upper body slightly overpowers the lower body. Big legs are unaesthetic. That's one of the reasons that I think Zyzz's physique was perfect although a lot think that his legs were too small; I think they were just right.


 i don't think steve sells diet plans but he has put out some training programs out there for free and has some youtube videos that explain his routine... 

as for Lyle's Routine, even though some of the lower body exercises are compound movements that work many muscles however, they still focus the most on legs.  now when you workout 4 times a week, 2 days dedicated just for legs while the same number of days dedicated to all other upper body muscles  (Chest, Back, Shoulders, Bi, Tri, Traps)... the way i see it is that this program focus on legs more than any other muscle.

----------


## Aames

> i don't think steve sells diet plans but he has put out some training programs out there for free and has some youtube videos that explain his routine... 
> 
> as for Lyle's Routine, even though some of the lower body exercises are compound movements that work many muscles however, they still focus the most on legs.  now when you workout 4 times a week, 2 days dedicated just for legs while the same number of days dedicated to all other upper body muscles  (Chest, Back, Shoulders, Bi, Tri, Traps)... the way i see it is that this program focus on legs more than any other muscle.


 Yeah, you may be right. Unless you have bodybuilding aspirations, I think it's good that your torso overpowers your legs so you can still fit into skinny and slim fit jeans.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

Activation of the largest muscle groups in the body will result in the highest release of growth hormones.

Don't be an upper body bro.  Ultimately your core and posterior chain is more important to long term mobility then your upper body.

----------


## Kayman

The squat is the king of lifts.

----------


## Aames

> Activation of the largest muscle groups in the body will result in the highest release of growth hormones.
> 
> Don't be an upper body bro.  Ultimately your core and posterior chain is more important to long term mobility then your upper body.


 


> The squat is the king of lifts.


 I'm not saying never squat or work legs; but big legs are unaesthetic and prevent you from wearing fashionable pants. There is no need to ever squat more than 2 plates or so if you have reasonable leg genetics.

Zyzz's legs are much better looking than the tree trunks in the second pic.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

*2 plates?!?!*  Thats nothing.  If your idea is to just stay good looking and you don't care about going up in strength okay then.  

If you're worried about fashionable pants well...heh.  Alrighty then thats your choice.

----------


## Woodyy

Hugh legs look bad but so do small legs, IMO I think for aesthetics they need to be as small as possible whilst still being proportional to the upper body.

----------


## Zuck

I've tried free weights a few times, but they're very boring.

I like martial arts so I need functional strength.  For this I've just been going crazy with kettlebells for an hour 3 times a week.  They aren't great for building muscle, I find, but they are an excellent workout and supposed to be very good for losing fat.  I'm fortunate enough to be very slim, though.

----------


## Kayman

> I've tried free weights a few times, but they're very boring.
> 
> I like martial arts so I need functional strength.  For this I've just been going crazy with kettlebells for an hour 3 times a week.  They aren't great for building muscle, I find, but they are an excellent workout and supposed to be very good for losing fat.  I'm fortunate enough to be very slim, though.


 They are an excellent way to build core strength and stability.

----------


## garylopez

I start my day by making my bed, a cup of coffee with a pinch of chocolate. 

Then I go to the gym and my daily bank job that completely sucks. 

Finally sleeping well and getting my mindset done for the next day :P

----------


## DenMitchel2

> The workout that got me the most muscular was during swim season.  I will post it below.  Now, though, I am concentrating more on running (4-7 miles per day plus speed sets) to better prepare myself for Basic Training at the Air ForCe Academy.
> 
> This workout got me incredibly lean and muscular, to the point that people would comment to me about by "amazing body" etc.
> 
> It consists of swimming six days a week, and weights every other day (ex. Mon, Wed, Fri)
> 
> Swimming workout:
> 
> Warm-up:
> ...


 You wrote so well, I will try to follow!
Thank!

----------


## Brian Hebert

I always run on the treadmill 1 hour per day. 6 days per week. After that, I back home and cook a meal for my wife and my daughter. I eat the low fat food was cooked on the pellet grill to retain nutrients good for my health.

----------


## JustShaveIt

My routine is for more advanced lifters. 5 days a week 2 days to recover. 

1. Getting up from the couch, walking to the fridge, getting a beer and walking back. x6 reps - 3 sets 
2. Curling beer can - 8 reps x 6 sets (rest period is 1 set of #1)

Full body routine:
3. Curling phone to ear, ordering pizza (doing #1 and #2 while waiting)
4. Getting up from the couch, walking to the door to get pizza then walking back 1 rep 1 set

----------


## sahoyok

Mine is simple which is suitable for my body type.
I do yoga and some weight lifting exercises.
*In the morning,
*Doing exercise for a particular body part. 
Monday: chest
Tuesday: back
Wednesday: shoulders
Thursday: arms
Friday: legs
*In the evening,
*Some yoga poses for relaxation.

Also,
diet is really important so cook yourself a piece of good steak in the oven

----------


## SheriGoddart85

Hi, it something like this: 
Bodyweight squats: 20 reps.
Push-ups: 10 reps.
Walking lunges: 10 each leg.
Dumbbell rows (using a gallon milk jug or another weight): 10 each arm.
Plank: 15 seconds.
Jumping Jacks: 30 reps.

----------


## sgaimll

I feel like it's just work and bed currently ha ;-)

Had to adapt during lockdown - but currently:

3 mile walk early AM
15 mins HIIT at lunch
Long run / cycle early evening
Press-up, sit-up, row, stretches before bed

----------


## Ronald8789

I think workout routine is much important for achieving fitness goals. I also follow routine of my diet with workout routine, both of them are strongly related in loosing weight and gaining physical fitness.

----------


## HenBro

Beginner full body workout routine
Chest  Barbell Bench Press  4 sets of 8 reps.
Back  Lat-pulldowns  4 sets of 10 reps.
Shoulders  Seated Dumbbell Press  4 sets of 10 reps.
Legs  Leg Extensions  4 sets of 10 reps.
Biceps  Barbell Bbicep Curls  3 sets of 10 reps.
Triceps  Triceps Rope Pushdowns  3 sets of 15 reps.

----------


## jameswales

I use to have morning walk early. Then I do bit Yoga Exercise. And then I cook meal for myself in pellet grill. Then I go to work and comes back.

----------


## DeAndre Miller

thanks a lot

----------


## michaeljh241

Already want to try it! I'll do it tomorrow  :Smile:

----------


## Colinpow921

well, I have a different schedule each week but I do generally the same amount of each thing most weeks. I don't usually do this many lifts in one day, just some or most. I work out about an hour a day, give or take a few minutes. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Jjimmerr

Workout in the gym is a thing that I enjoy the most. Especially, I like to workout with my friends. We do it almost every day. One of them advised me to go through a steroids cycle for reaching more power and muscle recovery faster. I'm still thinking about it and want to try some HGH for the first time and maybe then I will buy steroids cycle.

----------


## Devid

Hello! If you, like me, cannot choose good and comfortable shoes for the gym or for running, you can buy these sneakers instead of shopping at big box stores, as they actually saved me from injuries and even falls several times, they are very good foot support and thanks to the grippy tread you have a better grip and feel the ground much better!

----------

